# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Përse shërben hipnoza?!

## miushi

fjala hipnozë vjen nga greqishtja "hypnos", që do të thotë "gjumë" - një emërtim çorientues, pasi hipnoza është një gjendje e të qenët i mprehtë, tepër i përqendruar e zgjuar.
90 përqind e njerëzve janë të hipnotizueshëm, 20 përqind e tyre vlejnë si "tepër të hipnotizueshëm". Vendimtare është se sa shumë njeriu i lejon përbrenda vetes sugjerimet e hipnotizuesit: Çdo hipnotizim është në fund të fundit një "vetëhipnotizim". Gjendja e hipnotizuar quhet edhe "trance" (shqip. trens).

Hipnoza mund të vihet në përdorim të shumanshëm; Përveç se në "shfaqjet hipnotizuese" që kanë marrë pak si nam të keq hipnoza mund të përdoret për luftimin e dhimbjeve, si për shembull për të shkulur një dhëmballë të pjekurisë, ose në rastin e dhimbjeve kronike të kurrizit. Edhe psikoterapistët punojnë me "hipnoterapi", në mënyrë që për shembull të bëjnë dikë të vetëdijshëm mbi ndonjë traumatë që vjen që nga koha kur ka qenë shumë i vogël dhe për ta shëruar prej saj. Sepse gjatë hipnozës aftësia për të kujtuar është kaq e madhe saqë njeriu mund të kujtojë edhe përjetime nga vitet më të para të jetës.

Ndërkohë mjekët përdorin gjendjen "trance" në shumë fusha: Para së gjithash dentistët e përdorin hipnozën për ndërhyrje operuese. Hulumtuesit e trurit kanë zbuluar se si hipnoza mënjanon dhimbjen.

Me ndihmë shëmbëllimesh rezonance magnetike ata kanë gjetur dy rajone të trurit të cilat vendosin se sa të pakëndshme e ndjejmë dhimbjen: Së pari një rajon me emrin "korja e përparme rripore" (ACC). Ajo përpunon ndjenjat dhe sjell si pasojë atë që ne e ndjejmë dhimbjen si "vuajtje" ose "sfilitje". Rajoni i dytë, i ashtuquajturi "bërthamë bajameje" (shkc. amygdala), prodhon frikën


Nën hipnozë ndjenjat e këqija dhe frika mënjanohen së tepërmi, ne ndjejmë përsëri diçka, por nuk e çajmë shumë kokën për të.

Një seancë hipnoze kalon përmes tre hapash:

1. Hapja
Hipnotizuesit e shfaqjeve parapëlqejnë të flasin pikësëpari në mënyrë urdhëruese ("Unë do të numëroj tani deri më tre: Sytë e tu po rëndohen, ti ndjehesh i lodhur"). Terapistët parapëlqejnë të punojnë pikësëpari ëmbëlsisht në mënyrë shtendosëse ("Ti ndjen frymën tënde, hap pas hapi shtendosen muskujt e tu, ti ecën përmes një peizazhi të bukur sa s'ka"). Të dyja metodat shërbejnë për të mënjanuar kritikën, për t'i folur nënvetëdijes dhe për ta bërë dikë të ndikohet lehtë nga sugjerimet e mëtejshme.

2. Gjendja trance
Përkundër pikëpamjes së përhapur ne nuk flemë gjatë hipnozës, por jemi të zgjuar dhe të përqendruar. Nëse maten rrymat e trurit (EEG) gjatë gjendjes trance atëherë do të vërehen valë alfa të përforcuara - një shenjë për përqendrim të madh. I hipnotizuari ndjek tash sugjerimet e hipnotizuesit, sikur këto të ishin realiteti. Për të verifikuar që kemi të bëjmë me një gjendje trance futet në punë testi i ngritjes në ajër: dora ngrihet në mënyrë të pavullnetshme. Përveç kësaj pulsi, shtypja e gjakut dhe frymëmarrja bien, po ashtu edhe hormonet e stresit. Në trance vihet tek dukuria e "shkëputjes": Ndarja e vetëdijes nga trupi. Njeriu si të thuash lëshon trupin dhe kundron vetveten nga sipër. Meqenëse njeriu nuk e njëjtëson më veten me trupin dhe ndjenjat atëherë ai nuk ndjen më as dhimbje.

3. Kthimi në gjendjen fillestare
Tani i hipnotizuari do të merret sërish mbrapa në realitet - tek hipnozat e shfaqjeve shpesh me çokitje gishtash, tek hipnoza terapiste me ngadalë dhe me fjalë të matura. Kjo pasi qarkullimi i gjakut bien kaq shumë gjatë gjendjes trance saqë shpesh ka nevojë për minuta të tëra për t'u normalizuar sërish.

----------


## miushi

Vetëdija

Mendohet se vetëdije kemi atëherë kur truri është në gjendje të ndërtojë një përfaqësim të gjendjes së tij. Një gjendje në të cilën njeriu jo vetëm që ndodhet por që edhe e din që ndodhet në të.

Sipas studiuesve të Universitetit të Bremen në Gjermani vetëdija është si një orkestër e përgjithëshme e orkestrave të neuroneve.

Ajo që bën lidhjen midis këtyre orkestrave mendohet të jetë një sinapsë e quajtur NMDA. Kur kjo sinapsë nuk është aktive - gjë që ndodh nëpërmjet ndërhyrësve farmakologjikë - atëhere nuk kryhet lidhja midis orkestrave dhe kemi të bëjmë me humbje të vetëdijes.

----------


## miushi

Vetëdija mund të lëvizë pengesa

Me anë të mijëra provave të bëra në SHBA nga një grup pune ekspertësh të fushave të ndryshme të Projektit të Studimit mbi Anomalitë Inxhinierike në Princeton ( "Princeton Engineering Anomalies Research Project") është arritur në përfundimin se vërtetë vetëdija ndikon në materien (fenomeni psikokinezë). Edhe shquarja e diçkaje jo nëpërmjet shqisave nuk mund të quhet më magji.

Dijetarët janë të mendimit se zgjidhja e enigmave të forcave mendore gjendet në fizikën bërthamore.
Përfundimet e këtij studimi bëjnë midis të tjerash që fusha të mos quhet më Parapsikologji (para = në buzë) por Studime Anomalish Psikofizike.

Profesor Walter von Lucadu që është themelues i kësaj fushe të re duke folur mbi përfundimet e arritura thotë se ato tregojnë që duhet të ketë një marrëdhënie midis mendimit dhe materies.

----------


## miushi

Rreth çështjes së vetëdijes

Njeriu duhet të merret më tepër me çështjen e vetëdijes sesa me ato të Gjithësisë apo krijimit të jetës, thotë Hugo Lagercramtz, profesor në Institutin Karolinska në Suedi, si dhe redaktor i librit "Hjärnan och medvetandet" (Truri dhe vetëdija). Është vetëdija ajo që vendos se çfarë do të jemi dhe çfarë do të bëjmë.


Vetë psikologjia ishte në fillimet e saj shkenca që merrej me vetëdijen. Pastaj dolën behavioristët (behavior=sjellje) duke dhënë shpjegime se si ata që ngrenë çështjen e vetëdijes në të vërtetë janë duke u marrë me fe. Pas kësaj vetëdija është parë si një çështje të cilës nuk ia vlen t´i përkushtohesh. Kjo, për dy arsye. Për shumë studiues të trurit vetëdija ka qenë e vështirë për ta kapur. Është më e lehtë të hetosh disa tipe qelizash nervore apo të zbulosh lëndë të reja sinjaldhënëse. Të bësh studime mbi vetëdijen është parë si diçka e ngatërrueshme. Tingëllon më e natyrshme të dëgjosh një astrofizikant të flasë mbi gropa të zeza apo Bumin e Madh, ndërsa një neurostudiues që kapërcen në spekullime mbi vetëdijen shihet me sy të shtrembër nga kolegët. Në shumë libra mësimi mbi trurin fjala consciousness (vetëdije) as që gjendet në regjistrin e fjalëve.
Argumenti tjetër është ai që njerëzit nuk e kanë pasur arritur pjekurinë për të kapur thelbin e çështjes. 


Shpirti (vetëdija dhe ç´ka tjetër) janë të pakapshme për shkencën. Por falë arritjeve të teknikës, që ka bërë të mundur shquarjen e aktivitetit te trurit, çështja mbi vetëdijen ka nisur të tërheqë vëmendjen e njerëzve.




Ashtu si duke përdorur një metaforë do të thonim që zemra është një pompë poashtu edhe vetëdija është një skenë teatri, kjo sipas psikologut amerikan Bernard Baars. Dritëhedhësi ndriçon atë pjesë të skenës ku ndodh diçka. Korteksi cerebral dhe thalamusi (një farë stacioni rele në mes të trurit) vendosin se ku është duke ndodhur diçka. Dritëhedhësi , rolin e të cilit sipas kësaj teorie e luajnë në tru disa qeliza nervore, drejtohet papritur kah një skenë, për tu përqëndruar më vonë po aq papritur në një skenë të re.

Shikuesit vënë re jo vetëm atë që ndriçon dritëhedhësi por shquajnë edhe zhurmë apo erëra që vijnë nga anë të tjera. Është e kuptueshme që shikuesi mund të mendojë mbi gjëra krejt të tjera si p.sh. ndonjë gabim që i është përvjedhur në punë etj.
Përmes metodave të reja të ndërtimit të shëmbëlltyrës së trurit, si ajo e tomografisë së lëshimit të pozitroneve ndryshe PET si dhe asaj MR, njerëzit kanë arritur të marrin disa njohuri të përcirta mbi se çfarë ndodh në tru kur njeriu bëhet i vetëdijshëm mbi gjëra të ndryshme. Lobi i përparmë i trurit luan një rol vendimtar, por edhe pjesë të tjera të trurit janë të përziera. Vendndodhja e vetëdijes është e vështirë të përcaktohet me saktësi pasi ajo nuk ndodhet në një bërthamë të përcaktuar të trurit. Ka qenë e mundur të hiqen, përmes operacionit, disa struktura të trurit që mendohen të jenë thelbësore duke mos u parë ndonjë humbje e vetëdijes tek pacienti.
Nëse vendndodhja e vetëdijes nuk mund të gjendet në tru atëherë sipas Descartes do të mund të thuhej se vetëdija dhe truri janë dy njësi të ndryshme. Descartes ishte ndër të parët që e shikonte trupin si një makineri, por si një katolik i mirë që ishte nuk mundej ta përfshinte shpirtin në këtë makineri.
Truri dhe shpirti mendohej të lidheshin me njëri-tjetrin përmes epifysis.
Kjo mënyrë dyale e të kuptuarit nuk ka humbur aspak nga faqja e dheut. Shumë shkencëtarë me famë të kohëve moderne ishin apo janë akoma dyalistë. Marrësi i çmimit Nobel neurofiziologu John Eccles, që ishte gjithashtu katolik, thonte se shpirti vjen kur truri nis të ndërtohet tek embrioni në javën e tretë.

Sot, pjesa më e madhe e studiuesve të trurit, mendojnë se vetëdija mund të thjeshtohet në procese neurokimike apo qarqe nervore në tru, thotë Lagercrantz. Truri, sipas tyre, është në të vërtetë një kompjuter biologjik ndërsa vetëdija një mbifenomen, d.m.th. një nënprodukt i makinerisë biollogjike.
Lagercrantz është i mendimit se nuk mund t'i afrohesh vetëdijes me metoda të zakonshme biologjike e thjeshtuese por duke lënë mënjanë filozofinë shkencore klasike dhe duke gjetur rrugë të reja të arsyetimit.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Informacione interesante!!!
Ca faqe kerkon?

----------


## miushi

> Informacione interesante!!!
> Ca faqe kerkon?


i dashur i kam mesuar ne Universitet keto gjera qe shkruaj ketu Po i perkthej posacerisht per juve.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## J@mes

Hipnoza  eshte nje gjendje e ndryshuar e ndergjegjjes qe karakterizohet nga nje sugjestionshmeri te larte.Hipnoza ka te beje me krijimin e nje gjendje enderrore te njerezit nepermjet perdorimit te sugjestionit gojor . Hipnoza dikur mendohej se qe nje forme e fjetejes.Hipnoza ka nje histori shume te gjate, per here te pare si fjale ajo eshte perdorur qe ne periudhen antike, ne Greqine dhe ne Egjyptin e lashte madje eshte perdorur edhe me pare  ne Bibel por ne periudhen moderne per here te pare ajo eshte perdorur ne 1700  nga nje doktorr Vienez  Frans Anton Mesmer .I cili demostroi nje teknike te quajtur magnetizmi trupor.

Mesmer perdori kete teknike i pari, ai ne nje vasake uji me shufra te magnetizuara  prodhonin nje rryme elektrike qe jepte goditje krize te pacientet .Mesmerizmi me vone u be i njohur si hipnotizem meqe theksi u kalua te krijimi i nje gjendje te  ndryshuar te ndergjegjes nepermjet sugjestionimit gojor.Me vone ne mjeku francez Charchot i cili  mendonte se hipnoza ishte nje menyre per te ndihmuar  njerezit te shtendoseshin. Zigmund Frojdi ishte pasardhsi tjeter i hipnozes si nje menyre per te analizuar   mendjen e pandergjegjeshme.

A shkaktohet hipnoza gjithmone ? JO . Se pari mjedisi duhet te jete i tille qe te qe te ctendose njeriun dhe te elimnoje cdo lloj frike. Zakonisht ka dicka ne te cilen njeriu perqendron vemendjen. Ajo mund te jete nje objekt nje tingull i cili perseritet ne menyre konstante. Hipnotisti siguron qe personi te ndjehet rehat i shtendosur dhe mbi te gjitha te hyje i qete ne gjendjen e hipnozes.Ekzistojne ndryshime te medha ne ndjeshmerine e individeve ndaj hipnotizimit dhe psikologet nuk kane identifikuar ende nje personalitet te qarte te hipnotizueshem. Por mendohet se personat me te pershtatshem per hipnoze jane ata qe kane imagjinate te mire dhe aftesine per te  fantazuar.

Ekzistojne disa teori per hipnozen ku perfshihen teoria e gjendjes enderrore ,teoria e rolit sociologjik dhe teoria e motivimit.Sipas teorise se gjendjes enderrore ,hipnoza lidhet me nje gjendje te ndryshuar te ndergjegjes ne te cilen personi eshte ne gjendje te lartesuar sugjestionshmerie. Hilgard pohonte ne teorine e tij se ndergjegja mund te ndahet ne disa rrjedha te mendimit qe jane pjeserisht te pavaruara nga njera–tjetra. 
Personi i hipnotizuar nuk eshte i vetedijshem per te gjitha ngjarjet qe ndodhin ne secilin nga nivelet e ndergjegjes. Ndersa Coe pohon se personat e hipnotizuar jane ne gjendje normale te ndergjegjes dhe perpiqen te arrijne objektivin qe u eshte vendosur nga hipnotizuesi. 

Autosugjestionimi ose hipnoza e vetes eshte hipnoza qe nje person arrin ti beje vetes pa ndihmen dhe sherbimin e nje hipnotizuesi.Autosugjestionimi perdoret si hipnoterapi ne progamet vetndihmuese.Zakonisht perdoret per te mbajtur nje djet te qendrueshme si ne harrimin e disa zakoneve si psh pirja e cigars, droges etje ose ne rritjen e vetesitmes.

Hipnoza eshte perdorur per nje shumellojshmeri qellimesh si jane kontrolli i dhimbjeve , ndryshimi i sjelljes , permirsimi i kujteses  dhe modfikimi i perceptimit.
Mendohet se hipnoza e lejon individin ta ndaje ndergjegjen ne 2 nivele dhe se ne hipnoze dhimbja nuk perjetohet ne nje nivel te ndergjegjshem te vetedijes.Hipnoza eshte perdorur gjithashtu per te ndihmuar individet qe te kujtojne ngjarjet e shkuara.

Pra hipnoza ka ne histori shume te gjate ka pasur nje ndikim te madh dhe ka qene nje faktor determinues per shume kohe , por  ne  ditet tona roli i saj eshte minimizuar dhe reduktuar shume pasi nuk vazhdon te kete te njejtin efektivitet. Pra sic duket kane dale metoda me efikase dhe hipnoza ka qene hyjnizuar me teper se duhej . Ne sherbimet psikologjike gjithashu nuk perdoret me pasi nuk  lejon krijmin e mardhenies psikolog–klient.Ndonese ky perdorim i hipnozes nuk jep gjithmone efekte pozitive , kjo gjendje e ndryshuar e ndergjegjes vazhdon te zgjoje intetesin e psikologeve.

----------


## elen

> i dashur i kam mesuar ne Universitet keto gjera qe shkruaj ketu Po i perkthej posacerisht per juve.


Temë interesante.
Vetëm i ke mësuar hipnozat apo dhe i praktikon???

----------


## Observer

> Hipnoza  por  ne  ditet tona roli I saj eshte minimizuar dhe reduktuar shume pasi nuk vazhdon te kete te njejtin efektivitet. Pra sic duket kane dale metoda me efikase dhe hipnoza ka qene hyjnizuar mr teper se duhej . Ne sherbimet psikologjike gjithashu nuk perdoret me pasi nuk  lejon krijmin e mardhenies psikolog klient.Ndonse ky perdorim i hopnozes nuk jep gjithmone efekte pozitive , Kjo gjendje e ndryshuar e ndergjegjes vazhdon te zgjoje intetesin e psikologeve.



Ketu ja ke fut pak kot.






> A shkaktohet hipnoza gjithmone ? JO . Se pari mjedisi duhet te jete I tille qe te qe te ctendose njeriun dhe te elimnoje cdo lloj frike. Zakonisht ka dicka ne te cilen njeriu perqendron vemendjen. Ajo mund te jete nje objekt nje tingull I cili perseritet ne menyre konstante. Hipnotisti siguron qe personi te ndjehet rehat I shtendosur dhe mbi te gjitha te hyje I qete ne gjendjen e hipnozes.Ekzistojne ndryshime te medha ne ndjeshmerine e individeve ndaj hipnotizimit dhe psikologet nuk kane identifikuar ende nje personalitet te qarte te hipnotizueshem. Por mendohet se personat me te pershtatshem per hipnoze jane ata qe kane imagjinate te mire dhe aftesine per te fantazuar.


Dhe ketu ja ke fut pak kot. :rrotullo syte:

----------


## xfiles

> Ketu ja ke fut pak kot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhe ketu ja ke fut pak kot.


mund ta arsyetosh, pse ia ka fut kot?
e kam pa te keq, une nuk marr vesh nga hipnoza, dhe nese mendon se james e ka gabim do ishte me interes ta dinim.

----------


## J@mes

Duke qene se nuk shikoj ndonje kundershtim te argumentuar nga ty per ato cfare kam shprehur me siper ne lidhje me hipnozen mund te mjaftohesh me aq sa kam shkruajtur. Them se s'ja vlen te sqaroj me shume se sa kam bere se nuk me dukesh adapt per te replikuar ne te tille fushe.

----------


## EDUARDI

* Hipnoza është njëra ndër fenomenet më kontradiktore psikike, e cila, edhe pse e pranuar shumë vonë nga shkenca oficiale, ende, sot e kësaj dite, shkakton mëdyshje në opinionin e gjerë. Duke mos qen e ç’veshur tërësisht nga elementet e sharlatanizmit dhe besëtytnive të prejardhjes së saj mistike dhe religjioze, sot e kësaj dite, ende manipulohet me te si diçka mbinatyrore. Pas studimeve dhe eksperimenteve të shumta të bëra në këtë drejtim, po arrihet në dëshmi gjithnjë e më bindëse për efikasitetin e saj të pamohueshëm në shërimin dhe trajtimin e sëmundjeve të ndryshme, e veçanërisht të atyre me prejardhje psikike. Andaj, psikoterapia mjekësore bashkëkohore, zyrtarisht e ka pranuar këtë metodë, tek diku në vitet e gjashtëdhjeta, duke e radhitur atë, në mesin e terapive, jo vetëm shëruese, por edhe ekzaminuese, përmes së cilës, mund të arrihen rezultatet e vlefshme për gjenezën e thellë dhe të ndëvetëdijshëm të sëmundjes. 
Shikuar historikisht, fenomeni i hipnozës zanafillën e vetë e ka nga civilizimet shumë të lashta të historisë njerëzore. Shënimet e para materiale të zbuluara për hipnozën datojnë që nga populli i vjetër Sumer, 4000 vite p.e.s. Në shumë religjione, sekte fetare, si dhe shkolla të ndryshme të edukimit psikik, hipnoza është ruajtur si njëra prej metodave sekrete e ndikimit tek personat tjerë. Rruga e gjatë e evoluimit të kësaj metode gjer në kohën e sotme, ka qen e mundimshme, e dhembshme dhe përplot peripeci, me shumë rreziqe për shkencëtarët dhe individët e caktuar që kanë tentuar, që në çfarëdo mënyre, publikisht ta dëshmojnë efikasitetin e saj terapeutik. Edhe përpos këtij realiteti, shumica e studiuesve më eminent botërorë, përveç se e kanë rrezikuar epitetin e vet të shkencëtarit serioz, janë ballafaquar: që nga dëbimi nga anëtarësia në akademinë e shkencave të shtetit vetjak, e deri tek burgosja dhe syrgjynosja nga vetë shteti amë. 
Kur e bëjmë këtë vlerësim, nuk e patëm fare në konsideratë periodën e errët shekullore të INKVIZICIONIT, ku marrja me fenomene shpirtërore, e veçanërisht me hipnozë, paguhej edhe me kokë. Sido që të jetë, këtë pjesë të evoluimit të hipnozës do t’ia lëmë historikut të saj zhvillimore, si një segment i degës së caktuar të psikoterapisë bashkëkohore, sepse, tanimë hipnoza konsiderohet, jo si dikur misticizëm dhe mrekulli e privilegjuar e disa individëve, por si një tërësi komplekse metodike e trajtimit.

Çka është hipnoza?

Definicion të saktë dhe përgjithësisht të pranuar për hipnozën nuk ka. Medicina shkencore, nga njëra anë, dhe alternativa shëruese tradicionale, nga ana tjetër, për këtë metodë, kanë konkretizime të ndryshme. Por, sa i përket çështjes së definicionit të saj, ne në këtë shtjellim, as që to t’i hymë në imtësitë e detajeve . Vetëm mjafton ta kemi të qartë se, HIPNOZA është një metodë e ndikimit dhe komunikimit të një personi - si terapeut, me një person tjetër - si medium, i cili, përmes sugjestioneve verbale, e sjell atë në një gjendje shpirtërore të transit të lehtë. Kjo gjendje e krijuar psikike quhet transi hipnotik, dhe, përmes saj, drejtpërdrejtë komunikohet me pjesën irracionale dhe të ndërvetëdishme të mediumit. Pra, hipnoza është komunikimi i drejtpërdrejtë me ndërvetëdijen e personit të caktuar, duke anashkaluar pjesën e vetëdijshme të vlerësimit racional të sugjestioneve të pranuara, gjegjësisht mënjanimin e EGO-s nga roli i saj i censorit. Kjo nënkupton se, përmes sugjestioneve që i jepen mediumit në hipnozë, depërtimi i tyre është i drejtpërdrejtë. Nëse, mediumit të caktuar, gjatë transit hipnotik, do t’i sugjerojmë se është fëmijë në moshën 9 vjeçare, ndërvetëdija e tij do të identifikohet me këtë sugjestion dhe do të veproj në kuadrin e përmbajtjes së saj. Përveç, sugjestioneve të dhëna në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë gjatë transit hipnotik, mediumit mund t’i jepen edhe sugjestione pos-hipnotike. Pra disa kërkesa që ai duhet t’i kryej pas një kohe dhe në momentin e mëvonshëm të vetëdijesimit të plotë. Kuptohet, këto sugjestione rrënjëzohen në ndërvetëdije dhe varësisht nga përmbajtja e tyre, nxisin momentin e kërkuar të vetërealizimit. Në hipnozë, këto sugjestione quhen si ndikime post-hipnotike. Po ashtu, shumë ngjarjet dhe ndodhitë, që për momentin mendohen se janë të harruara, gjatë transit hipnotik, me një përpikëri të pabesueshme përkujtohen në detale. Andaj, psikoterapia medicinale, mu për këtë mundësi që ka hipnoza, e zbaton atë në gjetjen e shkaktarit të vërtetë të traumës, që supozohen si shkaktare kryesore i sëmundjes së caktuar psikike, e cila duhet të kurohet. 
Metoda e hipnozës qartë tregon se sa rëndësi ka ndërvetëdija e jonë dhe mundësia e komunikimit të drejtpërdrejt me te. 
Në krahasim me hipnozën, tek autosugjestioni, veprimi dhe qëllimi është gati i njëjtë, por, shumë më i ngadalshëm. Aty vetëdija e jonë, gjegjësisht EGO-ja, sugjestionin e caktuar i mishëron tërësisht duke i lejuar depërtimin në ndërvetëdije. Nga ana tjetër, tek hipnoza është e kundërta: ndikohet aty për aty dhe drejtpërdrejt në ndërvetëdije. Sikurse mund të konkludojmë, si me sugjestion, gjegjësisht autosugjestion, ashtu edhe me hipnozë, gjithnjë komunikimi i drejtpërdrejtë bëhet me potencialin e pastër, inteligjencën e paskajshme e cila nuk njeh kufi, dhe në të nuk ka pengesa për realizimin e dëshirave dhe kërkesave tona, me kusht që, ato, të jenë të dhëna sipas metodikës së caktuar të vetëndikimit.
Në psikoterapinë bashkëkohore, terapia me hipnozë përdoret më së shumti tek shërimi i disa sëmundjeve psikike në formë të paranojave, fobive, apo frikave, si dhe tek shumë sëmundjet me natyrë organike, por që kanë prejardhje psikosomatike. Pra, atyre sëmundjeve fizike të shkaktuar nga pengesat psikike. Përmes hipnozës, me sukses janë shëruar: varshmëritë e ndryshme nga toksiket, duhani, drogat, e veçanërisht nga alkooli, janë larguar burimet latente të frikës, depresioneve, komplekseve të ndryshme të sjelljes, etj. Nga sëmundjet organike, shërimi i suksesshëm përmes hipnozës bëhet: tek të thatit në lukth (ulcera) , kokëdhembjet, të lagurit në shtrat, impotenca, rritja e gjinjve tek femrat, përmirësimi i tenit të fytyrës...etj. Nga disa literatura kurioze të tretmanëve terapeutike, kamë hasur në dëshmitë se me hipnozë janë shëruar: sida, kanceri si dhe shumë sëmundje që për momentin e kohës, nga medicina cilësohen si të pashërueshme. Arritja përmes hipnozës të efektit anaztezik, praktikohet edhe tek shumë shërim alternative tradicionale. Përmes hipnozës janë bërë edhe shumë operacione të suksesshme pa përdorur anestezinë.
Sa për kuriozitet, hipnoza me të madhe është përdorur edhe nga shumë shërbime informative sekrete të sigurimeve shtetërore, e posaçërisht nga CIA-a amerikane dhe NKVD-ja e ish BRSS. Përmes hipnozës, shumë të dhëna dhe informata sekrete, janë bartur nga një vend i spiunimit në vendin tjetër të qendrës informative. Posaçërisht, këto shërbime, metodën e hipnozës e kanë përdorur edhe për shpëlarjen e trurit gjatë imponimit të dhunshëm të ideve dhe mësimeve të caktuara tek individët dhe grupet shoqërore.
Kur jena tek veprimi i hipnozës masive tek grupet shoqërore, në kohën tonë bashkëkohore, sistemi i përsosur i marketingut, gjegjësisht i imponimit të shitjes së madhit të caktuar në konkurrencën e tregut të lirë, me të madhe zbaton këto metoda të sugjestionit masiv përmes mas-medieve të ndryshme. Reklama e suksesshme është hipnoza e lehtë e ndikimit në masë për imponimin e blerjes së artikullit të caktuar tregtar.

A mundet të merret çdo kush me hipnozë?

Edhe pse për ndikimin tek personat tjerë,mundësitë e kësaj metode janë shumë të mëdha, ajo gjithnjë tek lexuesit laik lënë përshtypjen e një aftësie dhe mrekullie të jashtëzakonshme individuale. Realisht, përdorimi i hipnozës është i lehtë, i thjeshtë dhe mund të zbatohet nga çdo individ, i cili, thjesht, di të flas dhe të mendoj shëndosh. Si element më kyç në hipnozë, duhet ditur se rëndësi të veçantë dhe të pakontestueshëm ka autoriteti i terapeutit dhe aftësia e krijimit të besimit të ndërsjellët me mediumin, pacientin, gjegjësisht personin të cilin duhet hipnotizuar. Natyrisht se, duhet ditur edhe disa teknika parapërgatitore operative, por, ato mund të mësohen dhe ushtrohen lehtë edhe nga një kureshtar entuziast. Nëse, personi që dëshironi ta hipnotizoni, nuk ka besim tek ju, dhe nuk dëshiron ta vej kontaktin e nevojshëm të komunikimit intim, atëherë, nuk ka sukses për hipnozë. Elementi tjetër dhe tejet i rëndësishëm tek kjo metodë është edhe vetëbesimi i madh i terapeutik. Nëse një terapeut nuk ka vetëbesim të fortë dhe dyshon në suksesin e vetë gjatë hipnotizimit, atëherë hipnoza nuk ka efekte dhe është e pasuksesshme.
Parimisht, vetëm 70 % të njerëzve, trajtohen si individ tejet sugjestibil dhe që hipnotizohen lehtë, por, edhe me ata 30% tjerë, nëse punohet seriozisht dhe në mënyrë profesionale, arritja e suksesit nuk duhet të jetë aq i vështirë..

Adnan Abrashi- NANDA
*

----------


## DI_ANA

Disa të dhëna se përse mund të shërbejë ajo

1  Për të eliminuar dhimbjet
2  Për kurimin e alergjive
3  Për eleminimin e dhimbjeve
4  Kundër duhanit dhe obezitetit
5  Kur nuk është e këshillueshme

Pak histori
Edhe egjiptianët antikë e praktikonin për të anestizuar të sëmurët. Termi që njohim sot, hipnozë, u përzgjodh nga një mjek, skocezi James Braid, në 1800, por vetëm në fund të shekullit të XVIII, një neurofiziolog francez, Jean Charcot, studioi teknikën për ta bërë hipnozën të praktikueshme edhe nga mjekët. Është marrë me të edhe Sigmund Freud, babai i psikoanalizës. Pikërisht duke studiuar këtë shkencë të alteruar, ai arriti të përpunonte teoritë e tij të para, edhe pse më vonë, e braktisi atë.
Sot hipnoza, përtej përdorimit spektakolar që bëjnë disa prestigjatorë, praktikohet si një instrument kure prej psikiatërve dhe psikoterapeutëve. Efektet mbi pacientët janë të shumëfishta. Hipnoza ndihmon për të kontrolluar emocionet emotive, lejon zhvillimin e potencialiteteve të pashprehura, përmirëson funksionalitetin fizik dhe mund të shërojë gjendjet e ankthit, fobitë, shqetësimet psikologjike. Mirëpo ajo nuk është në gjendje të bëjë mrekullira: nëse një person nuk di të pikturojë, përshembull, me anë të hipnozës mundet vetëm të përmirësojë kapacitetet e tij deri aty sa të jetë e mundëshme, por ai nuk do të bëhet kurrë një artist.
Çfarë efektesh ka në trurin tonë hipnoza, kjo teknikë e njohur edhe nga egjiptianët e lashtë? E mbi të gjitha, a funksionon ajo tek të gjithë në të njejtën mënyrë?
Fjala greke hypnos do të thotë gjumë. Mirëpo në gjendjen e hipnozës ne jemi të zgjuar. Të gjithëve mund të na ndodhë të eksperimentojmë një gjendje autohipnoze. Për shembull, kur jemi tepër të dhënë pas leximit të një romani, aq sa nuk dëgjojmë zilen e shtëpisë apo të telefonit. Por çfarë ndodh në mendjen tonë? Një hipotezë e neurofiziologëve është ajo sipas së cilës hipnoza ve përkohësisht në gjendje qetësie hemisferën e majtë të trurit tonë, që i korespondon aktivitetit logjik, për tiu drejtuar hemisferës së djathtë e cila është e lidhur me emocionet. Kjo ndarje mendore, favorizon memorizimin e frazave të shkurtra të cilat nëpërmjet fjalëve dërgojnë imazhe tepër të sakta që përthithen menjëherë nga truri i fantazisë. Duke superuar barrierat e racionalitetit, bëhet e mundur modifikimi i zakoneve të gabuara. Hipnoza, në fakt është një metodë e shpejtë për këtë qëllim.

Disa të dhëna
Vetëm 15 përqind e personave arrijnë lehtësisht një gjendje transi të thellë, të tjerët duhet të kënaqen me gjendje të ndërmjetme. Një seancë kushton nga 100-150 dollarë dhe mund të zgjasë nga 20 minuta deri në 1 orë. Kohëzgjatja e trajtimit mund të shkojë sipas shqetësimeve që janë për tu eleminuar. Për shembull:
 për tu përballur me provimet shkollore: duhen 2 deri në 3 seanca;
 kundër varësisë së duhanit: duhen 2 deri në 5 seanca;
 për të përballuar një ndërhyrje kirurgjikale: nga 2 deri në 5 seanca;
 për të superuar një garë sportive: nga 2 deri në 5 seanca;
 për ankthe dhe fobi: 10 seanca;
 kundër shqetësimeve psikosomatike: nga 8 deri në 10 seanca;
 për përgatitjet e lindjes së një fëmije: 2 apo 3 muaj, me takime dyjavore.

Për çfarë mund të shërbejë?
Janë të ndryshme fushat në të cilat hipnoza mund të përdoret me rezultate të shkëlqyera: mjafton të kontaktohet me një profesionist.
Trajtimi i një shtatëzanie mund të nisë në trimestrin e parë të saj. Mos ki frikë dhe kështu nuk do të ndjesh as dhimbje, kontrollo trupin tënd, ji e heshtur dhe e qetë, përsërit vazhdimisht hipnotisti. Por, mbi të gjitha nëna e ardhshme stërvitet të dëgjojë trupin e saj, të kontrollojë ritmin e frymëmarrjes dhe tonin e muskujve të saj, për të zvogëluar çdo lloj dhimbje. Pas disa seancash me hipnotistin, bëhet e mundur edhe autohipnoza: pacienti mund të përsërisë vetë sigjestionet me të cilat është trajtuar. Në pak kohë pacientit do ti mjaftojë vetëm një fjalë...

-Për të eleminuar dhimbjet
Nuk bëhet fjalë për një efekt të hamendësueshëm, por për një mundësi reale për të kontrolluar organizmin tënd. Hipnoza është e duhur për të eleminuar dobësitë fizike që lindin në psikikë apo për të neutralizuar dhimbjen organike pa përdorur ilaçe. Hipnotisti do të provojë fillimisht për të vënë në gjumë një pjesë të trupit, për shembull një dorë. Dora jote është e mbështjellë nga një mbulesë e cila do të bëjë të mundur të verë në gjumë sensibilitetin ndaj dhimbjes. Më pas hipnotisti do të mbledhë dorën për të parë nëse sugjestioni ka bërë efekt. Mirëpo, nëse problemi është një dhimbje në qafë, imazhi i servirur do ti shërbejë kësaj pjese të trupit, e cila do të shërbejë për të eleminuar çdo lloj tensioni.

-Për të kuruar alergjitë
Në pak kohësh, në Shtetet e Bashkuara, një kërkim i Universitetit të 0akland, në Califomia, evidencoi që hipnoza aktivizon dialogun mendje-trup. Duke egzaminuar rastin e një pacienti të shëruar nga një formë alergjie të lëkurës, u vu re që në gjakun e tij, pas trajtimit, ishte shtuar sasia e antikorpëve në qarkullim. Një eksperiment tjetër u përsërit me një tjetër pacient që përgjatë dhjetë seancave kishte parë ti zhdukej një pullë e madhe alergjike mbi dorë. Bëhej fjalë për një shqetësim viral, shumë rezistent ndaj antibiotikëve. Por hipnoza e kishte ndihmuar personin që të intensifikonte në mënyrë të pavullnetëshme mbrojtjet e tij natyrore, dhe për ti përqëndruar ato për të dobësuar trupin e huaj.

-Kundër duhanit dhe obezitetit
Sa herë që të vesh në gojë një cigare, do të ndjesh një shije aq të keqe saqë do ta fikësh menjëherë atë. Duke parë një ëmbëlsirë do të ndjesh vetëm vuajtje. Duket e pabesueshme, por janë pikërisht këto fjalë sugjestionuese nën hipnozë të cilat bëjnë që të ikë dëshira për të pirë duhan apo për të ngrënë shumë. Më pas personat binden se vërtet nuk e durojnë dot tymin e cigares apo se sallatërat janë më të mira se patatinat e skuqura, dhe më pas të bëjnë reagimin e nevojshëm. Sa më e sinqertë të jetë dëshira për ti ndryshuar këto zakone, aq më i shpejtë është edhe trajtimi. Hipnoza mund të përdoret edhe për të forcuar vullnetin në mënyrë që ti rezistojmë tensioneve të shumta të jetës së përditshme.

-Kur nuk është e këshillueshme
Hipnoza është e vyer për aq kohë sa përdoret nga një psikolog apo nga një mjek. Rreziku prej saj mund të vijë vetëm atëherë kur ajo bie në duar të improvizuesve të rrezikshëm. Në fakt, një mjek apo një psikolog e di se kur hipnoza duhet apo nuk duhet përdorur. Për shembull, ajo është mjaft e nevojshme në rastet e depresioneve e gjata, të cilat kanë nevojë për një psikoterapi më të thellë, ndërsa është absolutisht e papranueshme të përdoret tek ata njerëz që vuajnë nga patologji mendore, si skizofrenia. Ndër të tjera, nën hipnozë, mund të shpërthejnë emocione shumë të forta. Është e nevojshme të bëhet shumë kujdes dhe të mos bëhet e mundur të shkojnë në nivelet e koshiencës konfliktet psikologjike shumë traumatike, sidomos tek personat kardiopatikë. Çdo trajtim duhet të paraprihet nga një bashkëbisedim i gjatë, në mënyrë që mjeku të njohë kuadrin klinik të pacientit.
Përgatiti: Albin TIRANA


28 Maj 2007.....Gazeta Albania

Duke lexuar kete artikull do te doja mendimin tuaj rreth hipnozes!

I besoni ketij fenomeni dhe si e shpjegoni ju personalisht?!

Respekte

----------


## Sa Kot

Sigurisht qe i besoj. Po te kisha kete dhunti, do e kisha bere lemsh gjithe boten. :P

----------


## Qendi

Po i besoj.....

----------


## J@mes

Hipnoza eshte nje proçes ku ne te cilin marrin pjese hipnotizuesi dhe i hipnotizuari.

Hipnoza karakterizohet ne menyre te veçant nga: 
1- perqendrimi i madh (i shumte) 
2- nga relaksi ekstrem dhe 
3- nga sugjerimi intensiv. 

Komunikimi hipnotik ka nje histori mbi 100 vjeçare. Persa i perket menyres se si njeriu perjeton keto momente hipnotizuese, mund te themi se nuk ka ndryshuar asgje. Ne te kunderten menyra e te venit ne hipnoze me sugjerime (keshilla) qe arrijne ta kalojne lehtesisht nivelin e perqendrimit, dhe hyjne ne komunikim te drejtperdrejt me Uni-n(L'Io) instiktiv dhe emotiv te personit ne hipnotizim ka pesuar ndryshime graduale. Argumentet qe trajton hipnoza klinike permbledhin nje game te gjere problemesh te cilat i perkasin te kaluares. Ndersa shume klinik te tjere e kane perdorur hipnozen si nje teknik per rekuperimin e kujteses atyre  momenteve si p.sh. abuzimeve seksuale apo te jeteve te kaluara. Te tjere klinik si.p.sh. psikolog,apo hipnoterapist apo edhe psikoterapist, e kane perdorur kete teknik per te zbuluar te verteten e koshiences se vepruar, duke iu imponuar ne menyre kostante inkoshiences (incoscenza) e cila magazinon keto te verteta. Teknikat qe perdoren ne induktimin e hipnozes jane te ndryshme. Me poshte ju citojme disa prej tyre:
-HIPNOZA KLASIKE -- teknike e shpejt dhe me efiçence, disa e quajne dhe si tekniken me te shkelqyer
-HIPNOZA ERICKSONIANE
-HIPNOZA SIMBOLIKE

Sot neurologjia mbeshtet tezen se shkalla(gjendja) e koshiences qe indukton hipnoza, mund te na jap mundesin te plasmojme nje lloj konfigurimi neuronesh ne  tru. ç'do mendimi yne korrispondon me nje konfigurim specifik neural. P.sh nese do te vendos te levis kemben, neuronet marrin menjehere nje lloj vendodhjeje. Pra mund te rikonfigurojme qelizat nervore dhe si rrjedhoj te heqim limitet e brendeshme, dhe te marrim obiektivat e duhura.

----------


## J@mes

HIPNOZA ERICKSONIANE


Milton H. Erickson ose GJENIU i programimit neoru-linguistik

"_HIPNOZA NUK EKZISTON-GJITHCKA ESHTE HIPNOZE_"


Hipnoza ericksoniane shoqeron pacientin ne nje udhetim zbulues dhe ne nje perdorim te risorseve te tij inkonshe(jo-konshe), derisa mund te realizohen tek ai, te gjitha ndryshimet e deshiruara. Ne kete teknik vemendja e terapeutit i drejtohet atyre  mikro-senjaleve te cilat tregojne gjendjen aktuale te pacientit dhe nivelin e rritjes se tij personale.
Milton Erickson me zbulimet e tij ne hipnoterapine por edhe me kontributin e tij ne zhvillimin e psikologjise krijoi  premisat e para nga te cilat linden dhe u formuan me vone terapia sistemike, terapia strategjike, dhe programimi neurolinguistik. 

Nga librat e tij mund t'ju kujtojme                                                                                         

1- Eksperianca e Hipnozes 
2- Hipnoterapia
3- Opera 1 ( natyra e hipnozes dhe e sugjerimit )
4- Opera 2 ( vemendja hipnotike e proceseve sensoriale..perceptues dhe psikofiziologjik)
5- Zeri im do te shoqeroj
6- Komunikimi mendje-trup ne hipnoze
7- Ristrukturimi i jetes me hipnoze
8- Rruget e reja te hipnozes ...etj

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

More, si eshte kjo puna e hipnozes; a jane te gjithe njerzit njelloj te predispozuar apo ka variacione? (se une kam pershtypjen qe torollaket hipnotizohen) E kam fjalen, ka njerez qe e humbasin kollaj arsyen kur sugjestionohen, por ka edhe nga ata qe s'e humbasin kollaj, per te mos thene se ka te tjere qe s'e humbasin fare. So?

----------


## D@mian

> More, si eshte kjo puna e hipnozes; a jane te gjithe njerzit njelloj te predispozuar apo ka variacione?


Ka variacione.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Sigurisht qe i besoj. Po te kisha kete dhunti, do e kisha bere lemsh gjithe boten. :P


Ja pse e kam frike hipnozen,nderhyrja e nje te huaji ne te papergjegjeshmen tende eshte me rrezik te madh per shendetin mendor,pasi cdo levizje e gabuar ne te pandergjegjshmen sjell deme te renda ne ndergjegje...

Mesa kam degjuar ,hiponoza eshte e ndaluar nese pacienti nuk njihet shkelqyeshem prej atij qe do praktikoje hipnozen,dmth nuk mund te perdoret hipnoza sikur po pi nje ilac apo po ben nje gjilpere...

----------

